# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Книги ачарьев

## Васудева Гхош дас

Харе Кришна. Можете перечислить все книги ачарьев: Бхактисиддханта, Бхактивинода ? Что есть в интернете ?

----------


## Васудева Гхош дас

Еще вот это интересует: "Статьи по астрологии, опубликованные в ежемесячных журналах «Брихаспати» и «Джйотирвид» (рукопись — 1896)" Бхактисиддханта

----------

